# Micro Terror into preamp?



## MaxAidingAres (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello I have an Orange Micro terror which is a hybrid head. Its solid state poweramp and tube preamp. I was wondering if there was a way to use it as just a preamp and have another amp head with a tube power source power it?


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jun 16, 2013)

i think i read somewhere that that will end up blowing up an amp or creating some massive damage at least when running an amps output into another amps input.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 16, 2013)

No.

There is not.

It would need a effect loop to slave properly. If you use the speaker outputs, you gonna fry your amp like bacon.


----------



## Promit (Jun 16, 2013)

You _might_ be able to drive an amp (probably the FX return) with the headphone out.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Jun 17, 2013)

Should I plug the send into the input of the orange and the headphone into the return?
Ex: (amp 1= 150w amp)
Guitar-amp1/ amp1(fx loop) send-orange input / orange headphone out-amp1(fx loop) return?


----------



## GizmoGardens (Jun 17, 2013)

MaxAidingAres said:


> Should I plug the send into the input of the orange and the headphone into the return?
> Ex: (amp 1= 150w amp)
> Guitar-amp1/ amp1(fx loop) send-orange input / orange headphone out-amp1(fx loop) return?



I think what you'd want to do is:

Guitar-->input of microterror... then... headphone out of microterror-->fx return of amplifier. 

That's a pretty squirrely setup, but I guess it's worth a shot. Report back with results!


----------



## Ghost40 (Jun 17, 2013)

When in doubt, contact Orange or hit the forums. Those guys over there are pretty knowledgeable. Hate to see you ruin anything, not saying it will happen.


----------



## Max_Molina_Luthier (Jun 26, 2013)

It worked guys going 
guitar-orange input- headphone out - amp head return.
No real difference in sound if anything a tad less harsh going through my mills 4x12


----------



## GizmoGardens (Jun 27, 2013)

Max_Molina_Luthier said:


> It worked guys going
> guitar-orange input- headphone out - amp head return.
> No real difference in sound if anything a tad less harsh going through my mills 4x12



That is awesome news. I've been super bummed out about my Micro Terror shitting the bed when I hang a 4-ohm load off the end of it... Now I think I'll just run the headphone out into one of my big boy power amps. What kind of head were you using as a power amp?

EDIT: Also: Did you use a stereo cable out of the headphone output? Or just a mono cable? It would be awesome to use a Y cable (1xstereo to 2xmono) and run both sides of my Mackie M800.


----------



## Max_Molina_Luthier (Jun 27, 2013)

I used a crate bv150h so I could get that tube sound in the power section though having 6 powertubes (crate) and 1 preamp tube (orange) for it to power was a bit over kill lol. I used a mono cable as that's all I needed if your Mackie has two channels it can power than you can stereo it but you might need to stereo the speakers as well cause you'd have two channels playing through one speaker if you don't split it stereo


----------



## GizmoGardens (Jun 28, 2013)

Max_Molina_Luthier said:


> I used a crate bv150h so I could get that tube sound in the power section though having 6 powertubes (crate) and 1 preamp tube (orange) for it to power was a bit over kill lol. I used a mono cable as that's all I needed if your Mackie has two channels it can power than you can stereo it but you might need to stereo the speakers as well cause you'd have two channels playing through one speaker if you don't split it stereo



Yeah I've got a G-Flex cab with two Eminence Delta Pro 12A's at 8 ohms a piece which I'm currently driving stereo with the Mackie M800 fed by a POD HD Desktop. The tentative plan is to swap out the POD with the Micro Terror, take a stereo to mono Y cable from the headphone jack to each input of the M800. 

I'm assuming the headphone output will respond with the volume knob?


----------



## Max_Molina_Luthier (Jun 28, 2013)

The volume on the orange controls the volume for me because.
Orange headphone out is powerd by the orange volume.
My bv150 head has 3 channels with level (volume) controls but no master control
If your mackie has a master control then it will work as your volume control and your orange volume will control the channel volume.


----------



## GizmoGardens (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------

